# Tod's Holly Bag



## Tyler_JP

I'm really loving the unique shape! The quality of the leather is just stunning. This is my first ever Tod's purchase...


----------



## Annawakes

Tods doesn’t get enough love.  They are beautifully made, unique bags.  I’ve had two Tods bags and I regret selling them both.


----------



## Tyler_JP

Annawakes said:


> Tods doesn’t get enough love.  They are beautifully made, unique bags.


Yes, I think this bag is very luxurious! I love the suede lining. 

It's also incredibly functional.


----------



## SystarSystem

Tyler_JP said:


> Yes, I think this bag is very luxurious! I love the suede lining.
> 
> It's also incredibly functional.


Beautiful bag! I was debating getting the Holly too. What size did you get?


----------



## Tyler_JP

SystarSystem said:


> Beautiful bag! I was debating getting the Holly too. What size did you get?


Thank you! I got the small - for me, it's the perfect size. It holds all of my essentials but is still lightweight and easy.


----------



## SystarSystem

Tyler_JP said:


> Thank you! I got the small - for me, it's the perfect size. It holds all of my essentials but is still lightweight and easy.


Awesome, good to know! Do you see yourself using the long strap it comes with? I wasn't sure if the bag would stick out too far since the base is a bit wide.. Also would you mind me asking how long the removable strap is? I couldn't find that info on Tods website.


----------



## Tyler_JP

SystarSystem said:


> Awesome, good to know! Do you see yourself using the long strap it comes with? I wasn't sure if the bag would stick out too far since the base is a bit wide.. Also would you mind me asking how long the removable strap is? I couldn't find that info on Tods website.


Hi! No, I actually never use the shoulder strap on any of my bags. I'm not exactly sure how long it is, but it is adjustable. This video was really helpful to me when deciding to purchase - she starts reviewing the small Holly bag at around the 31 minute mark:


----------



## SystarSystem

Tyler_JP said:


> Hi! No, I actually never use the shoulder strap on any of my bags. I'm not exactly sure how long it is, but it is adjustable. This video was really helpful to me when deciding to purchase - she starts reviewing the small Holly bag at around the 31 minute mark:



Thank you for the video! When I searched on YouTube for Holly bag reviews before I couldn't find any. Amazing that Tods gifted her the bag!!


----------



## Tyler_JP

Ready for the day! I keep my car keys and my cell phone in the magnetic opening compartment in the middle of the bag - such a nice and convenient feature!


----------



## SystarSystem

I got the Holly mini.. and boy is it mini!! I can fit a card holder, key pouch, phone, small hand sanitizer, one compact reusable bag, keys, and that's about it. Almost perfect.. just wish I could fit a pair of sunglasses too

Mini pochette in pics below for size reference. It does fit on one side, but that's all that will be going into that side 

The leather is so gorgeous and soft and the color is a lovely camel. Overall the mini is super cute and good for a quick errand!


----------



## Tyler_JP

SystarSystem said:


> I got the Holly mini.. and boy is it mini!! I can fit a card holder, key pouch, phone, small hand sanitizer, one compact reusable bag, keys, and that's about it. Almost perfect.. just wish I could fit a pair of sunglasses too
> 
> Mini pochette in pics below for size reference. It does fit on one side, but that's all that will be going into that side
> 
> The leather is so gorgeous and soft and the color is a lovely camel. Overall the mini is super cute and good for a quick errand!
> 
> View attachment 5444847
> View attachment 5444848
> View attachment 5444849


So glad you decided to get her! She is gorgeous.


----------



## IntheOcean

The Holly is beautiful  Both in the mini and regular size. Love the handles with the T-shaped stitching.


----------



## SystarSystem

IntheOcean said:


> The Holly is beautiful  Both in the mini and regular size. Love the handles with the T-shaped stitching.


Oh I love that stitch detail too! Thanks for pointing that out, I hadn't noticed it before!


----------

